# To fly fish or not to fly fish that is the question



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

Have you ever tried it? If possible I would recommend going out with a buddy for a day who has a fly rod to see if its even something you want to get into, then go buy the setup. Also, where are you/what type of fly fishing do you usually do?


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

Logan T said:


> Although I do very well with my regular rod and reel


When you start fly fishing it is not a numbers game, I have friends that judge how good a day they had on the water by the number of fish that they caught (and when I bait fished and guided I was one of them), I now judge my day by how well I stalked and delivered the fly that I had tied to the fish I was targeting. It is truly a whole different mindset, sort of like archery vs gun hunting.


----------



## Cliff (Oct 13, 2016)

I would echo what Steve has said. If you want to fly fish do it because you want a more deliberate and personal experience. You will catch fewer fish most days, but you will learn so much about your surroundings. Still, when you catch a nice fish on a fly it is a memorable experience. I agree-go with someone. Be patient. Buying a cheap rod and line will make you miserable so except to spend a few hundred dollars at minimum.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2017)

Steve_Mevers said:


> When you start fly fishing it is not a numbers game, I have friends that judge how good a day they had on the water by the number of fish that they caught (and when I bait fished and guided I was one of them), I now judge my day by how well I stalked and delivered the fly that I had tied to the fish I was targeting. It is truly a whole different mindset, sort of like archery vs gun hunting.


Great point, just like the times when bait rules or fishing under a cork is the ticket. Casting a near weightless fly to spooky reds can be quite thrilling. Check out a local club to see if you can hook up with someone that can teach you some basic casting techniques. It may be too frustrating to try to learn "on the job". Sometimes I get booked for" instructional" days where I teach casting, presentation, and all things related to fly fishing. These days are not about boating a ton of fish, but more about an intro to the sport. Good luck, welcome.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

I agree with these previous posts, but also want to answer your question.

I would recommend the Temple Fork Outfitters (TFO) BVK fly rod. It regularly scores extremely well in the Yellowstone Anglers Shootouts and is exceptionally inexpensive relative to a lot of the other rods in its class. Additionally, TFO has a great "no fault" warranty and even if you break the rod in your car door, they'll fix or replace it for $30.

Reels need to do two things well. Hold line and have a strong, smooth drag system. I would look into Allen reels or see if you can get an Orvis Hydros or Hydros SL on eBay. They're not too expensive, but I'm not sure what your budget is.

Get good line. It will seem very expensive for what it is, but good line can change your experience and will certainly impact your results. I'm currently using the Scientific Anglers Mastery Bonefish Taper and it's dreamy.

To echo the previous posts, try to get on a skiff with a fly fisherman to see if you like it. If you're in Texas, I'd be happy to take you out.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2017)

not2shabby said:


> I agree with these previous posts, but also want to answer your question.
> 
> I would recommend the Temple Fork Outfitters (TFO) BVK fly rod. It regularly scores extremely well in the Yellowstone Anglers Shootouts and is exceptionally inexpensive relative to a lot of the other rods in its class. Additionally, TFO has a great "no fault" warranty and even if you break the rod in your car door, they'll fix or replace it for $30.
> 
> ...


Great offer Shabby! I'd make the trip to Texas if I were Logan. I still would not recommend purchasing any gear until you're sure that you enjoy fly fishing. I've seen too much gear in the garage corner gathering dust because of lost interest.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

3Tand TF-70 and Redington Predator 8wt will keep you under $400 including line and backing. I recently bought this setup and love it.


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Be careful, very, very careful. If you should like it, it will grab you and send you down the proverbial rabbit hole. There is just something that goes with that pull with the line in your hand that is so cool. Just more connected to the fish if you will. At least for me. Some good advice above. There are lots of good gear today and if you can hook up with someone to kick start you it would be great. Good luck.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

I wouldn't get rid of your spinning gear (or other conventional gear) just yet. On days where it just doesn't suit fly fishing, you can break out a spinning rod with artificials and still catch fish, instead of going back to the house. I do that and have no issues with doing that. I recently made a trip up to the Outter Banks, NC and it was 30mph winds the entire time. Broke out my light spinning rod with jigs and I was in business. Caught some nice smaller reds that save the trip from being a bust! So, I think of a fly rod as a tool, just like I do think the same way as my spinning rod. Though I prefer to catch fish on my fly rod(s), I prefer to fish regardless of conditions, whether it's too deep, or too windy or current moving too fast, etc. and can only use a spinning rod or bait caster over a fly rod.

That being said, I love to fly fish and it is in fact addictive for me (and every aspect of it!).

For a 1st timer, I wouldn't recommend the BVK, since it's a very fast rod and beginners tend to struggle with it. Instead, I'd pick up a TFO NXT combo with the upgraded large arbor reel they package with it, with backing and their orange fly line. The line matches that rod just fine. I'd recommend getting it in a 8wt, unless you are strickly fishing freshwater, then get the 5wt. (5 if you are doing more freshwater and ultra light saltwater, 8 if you are focusing on all around saltwater). The NTX has a nice feel to the rod and you can actually "feel" the rod load, which is important for newbies. The orange line will help you to "see" the fly line and your loops, which is also important for newbies. The kit has everything you need to get started fly fishing for $229 (rod, reel, fly line, backing and leader).

http://www.basspro.com/shop/en/temp...fits?hvarAID=shopping_googleproductextensions

If you have a local shop that carries it, I suggest you buy it from them. Trust me when I say the rod and setup is not bad for a beginner to intermediate fly caster. I teach fly casting with a rod like this and it's a good one to learn on. Later when you out grow it, you can use it for a backup or your freshwater rod, or just use it and add other rods around it (6wt, 9wt, etc.), or sell it and apply the money to something you are upgrading into. If you decide you are not into fly fishing and it's not for you, then you are not out a whole lot, especially after you sell it.

Pick up a few 9ft mono tapered leaders in 12lb test tippet and buy a 25yd spool of 20lb fluorocarbon to add a 1ft bite leader on the end of your tippet section (smallest part of the leader) for toothy saltwater fish. Use loop knots on your flies for better fly movement. Learn how to tie a nail knot to connect the leader to your fly line.

I recommend buying the downloadable video that TFO offers on their introduction to fly fishing. It's only $39 and will show you everything you need to do to get started, what everything is for, how to rig it and how to properly cast and when to use each cast. It also answers the "whys!"

Remember, you are not casting the fly (or lure like a spinning reel), but casting the fly line, which that's where most of the weight lies. With that said, use only flies recommended for that weight fly line or flies that are lighter or smaller. Using flies that are too bulky or too heavy (or both) will cause you to struggle with your casting.

Finally, their is lots of resources on this fly fishing forum and if you do a search, you will find a library of answers to most questions pertaining to fly fishing, equipment and rigging.

Oh and.... *"Welcome to the Fly Fishing Forum of microskiff.com!" * 

Tight lines!

Ted Haas


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

I avoided it intentionally for several years because I was worried about cost, and now I wish I had started a decade ago. I still spin fish regularly, usually when fishing very dirty/deep water, or when I'm scouting new areas. There are also times like @Backwater said when fly fishing isn't feasible due to wind or surroundings (ie: ponds/creeks/canals with no room for a back cast). But, when given the choice I will always grab the fly rod, even if it means catching fewer fish. Personally, I'd rather catch one redfish on the fly than 10 redfish pitching bait under a dock.

If you want to get started, I'd look for a used combo. Fish it for a little while, take care of it, then you won't lose a ton of money if you decide you want to upgrade or if you decide fly fishing isn't for you at all. You could also buy one of those super cheap entry-level combos and just go pond hopping. It's nice to practice your cast and probably catch a few bass at the same time. Also, the combos are usually set up at least well enough so that you won't have a mismatched rod/line when you're first trying to learn how to cast.


----------



## rakeel (Apr 9, 2014)

All in or GTFO


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

bryson said:


> I avoided it intentionally for several years because I was worried about cost, and now I wish I had started a decade ago. I still spin fish regularly, usually when fishing very dirty/deep water, or when I'm scouting new areas. There are also times like @Backwater said when fly fishing isn't feasible due to wind or surroundings (ie: ponds/creeks/canals with no room for a back cast).


 You can learn how to roll cast when there is no room for a back cast!


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Backwater said:


> You can learn how to roll cast when there is no room for a back cast!


I'll have to get with you on the phone or something as to not derail the thread too far -- I have trouble shooting line on my roll cast, or getting it out much farther from the bank. Basically I end up making lots of noise on the water without getting the line out there much.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

Fly fishing is like unicycle riding...they're both the stupidest and most difficult way of accomplishing a task. Anyway, after making catching fish as hard and stupid as I could, I caught one anyway. For some reason that is satisfying. Analysis welcome.


----------



## bonehead (Dec 9, 2016)

I'll recommend a TFO Lefty Kreh series 8wt or the Echo Base paired with a Redington Behemoth. That plus fly line gets to around 270$, which in fly fishing is considered a bargain.

I'll also second the concept that you pretty much stop trying to catch a lot of fish, but rather enjoy it more and learn about nature and the environment. I always like to say that the fishing's always good, the catching ... ehh not so much. To me, fly fishing is more than just fishing. It is what I love to do, and everything about it. Stopping by to the fly shop and hanging out with the guys there, tying flies until 3am until I couldn't keep my eyes open anymore (like last night), the first cast of the day, everything about it...

Now that being said, it is not for everyone. I have gotten many people addicted into the fly stuff, but some just don't like it. They rather use bait and catch 10x the fish that I do, but that's ok because I know that I had 10x more fun than he did.

Not sure if that makes sense
Enough from me lol


----------



## Logan T (Jul 29, 2017)

Backwater said:


> I wouldn't get rid of your spinning gear (or other conventional gear) just yet. On days where it just doesn't suit fly fishing, you can break out a spinning rod with artificials and still catch fish, instead of going back to the house. I do that and have no issues with doing that. I recently made a trip up to the Outter Banks, NC and it was 30mph winds the entire time. Broke out my light spinning rod with jigs and I was in business. Caught some nice smaller reds that save the trip from being a bust! So, I think of a fly rod as a tool, just like I do think the same way as my spinning rod. Though I prefer to catch fish on my fly rod(s), I prefer to fish regardless of conditions, whether it's too deep, or too windy or current moving too fast, etc. and can only use a spinning rod or bait caster over a fly rod.
> 
> That being said, I love to fly fish and it is in fact addictive for me (and every aspect of it!).
> 
> ...


Thank you Mr. Ted I sure do appreciate all the help. I have fly fished a very little bit. Probably not in any way shape or form correctly lol. I just really want to take it to the salty side as well as learn the proper way to fly fish. Thank you again for all your guidance


----------



## Logan T (Jul 29, 2017)

FlatsRoamer said:


> I'll recommend a TFO Lefty Kreh series 8wt or the Echo Base paired with a Redington Behemoth. That plus fly line gets to around 270$, which in fly fishing is considered a bargain.
> 
> I'll also second the concept that you pretty much stop trying to catch a lot of fish, but rather enjoy it more and learn about nature and the environment. I always like to say that the fishing's always good, the catching ... ehh not so much. To me, fly fishing is more than just fishing. It is what I love to do, and everything about it. Stopping by to the fly shop and hanging out with the guys there, tying flies until 3am until I couldn't keep my eyes open anymore (like last night), the first cast of the day, everything about it...
> 
> ...


Thank you flatsroamer. I could see an addiction on the horizon lol.


----------



## Logan T (Jul 29, 2017)

not2shabby said:


> I agree with these previous posts, but also want to answer your question.
> 
> I would recommend the Temple Fork Outfitters (TFO) BVK fly rod. It regularly scores extremely well in the Yellowstone Anglers Shootouts and is exceptionally inexpensive relative to a lot of the other rods in its class. Additionally, TFO has a great "no fault" warranty and even if you break the rod in your car door, they'll fix or replace it for $30.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for your offer and all the information. I would love to come fishing with you unfortunately I'm in Northeast Florida. The same goes for you if you ever find your self in NE Fl I'd be more then happy to pole you around the flats. thank you again for your offer and all the great advice


----------



## Logan T (Jul 29, 2017)

Pierson said:


> Have you ever tried it? If possible I would recommend going out with a buddy for a day who has a fly rod to see if its even something you want to get into, then go buy the setup. Also, where are you/what type of fly fishing do you usually do?


I have tried it my dad picked up a cheap fly rod and reel. He never used it so I broke it out and did ok with the pan fish on some little popers. I'm sure my technique was awful but I had a blast.


----------



## Logan T (Jul 29, 2017)

Pierson said:


> Have you ever tried it? If possible I would recommend going out with a buddy for a day who has a fly rod to see if its even something you want to get into, then go buy the setup. Also, where are you/what type of fly fishing do you usually do?


Pierson I'm from northeast Florida just west of Sant Augustine and I have only done a little fresh water fly fishing pan fish. self thought


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Vertigo said:


> Fly fishing is like unicycle riding...they're both the stupidest and most difficult way of accomplishing a task. Anyway, after making catching fish as hard and stupid as I could, I caught one anyway. For some reason that is satisfying. Analysis welcome.


Hey.... we're all here, cause we ain't "all there!"


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Logan, you can also visit one of the fly clubs in your area and maybe get involve. Most of those clubs will help with your fly casting, what flies to use and such. Or visit a few local fly shops up your way. Black Fly is a good one to check out in Jax If you are near New Symrna Beach, you can look up Mid Coast Fly Fishers or in Jax, check out First Coast Fly Fishers. Both have web sites with more info.


----------



## Sabalon (Aug 16, 2016)

Dude, ruuuuuuunnnnnn!

Thoughts and prayers for your wallet.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

I was a dedicated gear-chunker for most of my life. I grew up with my greatest wish to be like Bill Dance trying to yank lunker bass out of the water on a hook set while on the deck of my glitter-painted Ranger bass boat. 

Fly fishing was just for little trout in faraway, cold places. And I didn't set a line in saltwater until college. And even then I was a gear-chunking fool. 

Then, with the help of some friends I became enlightened. I still clung to my gear-chunking ways as a crutch but probably 8-10 years ago I sight-cast my first fish on the fly and that was it. I went all-in. And now, apart from when I take my boys, if I can't fly fish I'd just as soon not go fishing.


----------



## Sabalon (Aug 16, 2016)

What Finn said.

If I use a spinning rod or even catch a fish blind casting a fly, it's a far less gratifying experience for me.


----------



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

Logan T said:


> did ok with the pan fish on some little popers. I'm sure my technique was awful but I had a blast.


Yep you're screwed. Go get that setup FlatsRoamer suggested, tie on a clouser minnow, see what kind of trouble you can get into.


----------



## billeh (Mar 21, 2017)

I love and hate these threads. I used to throw flies for big rainbows in South Dakota and loved tying them as a kid...I REALLY do not need to spend more money on fishing but these threads always make me want to get back to it...


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

billeh said:


> I love and hate these threads. I used to throw flies for big rainbows in South Dakota and loved tying them as a kid...I REALLY do not need to spend more money on fishing but these threads always make me want to get back to it...


 Gotta love the Black Hills!


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

billeh said:


> I love and hate these threads. I used to throw flies for big rainbows in South Dakota and loved tying them as a kid...I REALLY do not need to spend more money on fishing but these threads always make me want to get back to it...


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

Logan T said:


> I'm very interested in fly fishing. Although I do very well with my regular rod and reel. It's always something that has been on my mind. What would you guys suggest as a beginner rig so I don't break the bank on something I may or may not want to continue doing thank you in advance


Welcome, there are some really good pointers here and the guys on this site have great insights to share and consider. I did TFO 7wt. for my first set up and still use it occasionally as a backup. I'm a novice fly fisher at best and LOVE everything about it. A few points from my experience:

Used combos are all over the place, fly fishing gear is an addiction all of its own so we buy and sell gear like changing underwear. Try here and eBay.
Use extra cash saved for lesson to learn proper mechanics, it's not about distance and force but more finesse & timing on tight loops and the double haul. I did several videos, but felt the were better for reinforcing specific skills.

I've had two official lessons, one was not a great experience and I felt frustrated after but the second was amazing and $75 and 1.5 hours later I went from crap to bonefish ready. There are great casters who can tell you what you are doing wrong and then there are great fly casting teachers who will decrease learning curve dramatically and make you a proficient caster. Pick up a few things from them and master concepts with short but frequent practices to build muscle memory and consider filming yourself.
Stay with it, the frustration of learning might make you revert to spin (at least for me it did). Can be very humbling to go with a guide and pay so much money to get yelled at. It's the best learning opportunities if you take it that way.
You will only get so good with yard casting, get out and experience different scenarios in presenting the fly and pressure situations. Practice casting long, short and various angles. Anticipating fish vector, wind, depth, current, fly sink rate, line type, etc. all play such major factors.
Good luck and enjoy


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2017)

Is there a YouTube video in particular anyone would recommend for viewing to learn how to fly cast?


----------



## Sabalon (Aug 16, 2016)

Josh Stewart said:


> Is there a YouTube video in particular anyone would recommend for viewing to learn how to fly cast?


Joan Wulff and Lefty Kreh.


----------



## T Bone (Jul 24, 2014)

Josh Stewart said:


> Is there a YouTube video in particular anyone would recommend for viewing to learn how to fly cast?


I always liked the Orvis videos. Here's one on the basic cast:






There are other videos in this mini series "How to fly fish"


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

I just fly fish to look cool. 
But I'm not really cool. 
And I hardly ever catch any fish.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2017)

T Bone said:


> I always liked the Orvis videos. Here's one on the basic cast:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you. That was helpful. I'm inshore saltwater flyfishing. I went with a G Loomis NRX PRO 1 - 9 weight with a Ross Evolution 4 reel. I need to learn how to get my casts going farther and with my flies landing smoothly on the water. I think like anything, it's just going to take practice.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2017)

Sabalon said:


> Joan Wulff and Lefty Kreh.


Thank you. I'm familiar with Lefty Kreh. I also used to love watching Flip Pallot. I met him in person this year at ICAST.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

That's an actual question??? I thought it was a given, if you are breathing and close to water, always throw feathers and fur!!!


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

Josh Stewart said:


> Thank you. That was helpful. I'm inshore saltwater flyfishing. I went with a G Loomis NRX PRO 1 - 9 weight with a Ross Evolution 4 reel. I need to learn how to get my casts going farther and with my flies landing smoothly on the water. I think like anything, it's just going to take practice.


There is a lot of lefty kreh vids on the tube. You can watch for hours


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

The only reason I still own spinning gear is for my youngest daughter, who likes to get on the water with me. Once I discovered the thrill of stalking and sight casting on the fly, I never had a desire to pick those rods up again. Hell...I can't even watch spin fishing on TV anymore. I know it sounds elitist and I used to think fly fishermen were a bit snobby, but that was before I crossed over to the long rod. Now I understand what it feels like to completely lose interest in spinning gear or bait fishing.

I have a neighbor with a new boat. And he's going to want to go fishing and soak bait. We'll see what his reaction is when I refuse to take photos of fish caught on spin. It just won't mean anything to me...


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)




----------



## Tnt2671 (Apr 28, 2017)

Logan T said:


> I'm very interested in fly fishing. Although I do very well with my regular rod and reel. It's always something that has been on my mind. What would you guys suggest as a beginner rig so I don't break the bank on something I may or may not want to continue doing thank you in advance


i was in the same boat about 2 yrs ago and got bit by the fly bug hard. i bought a bass pro heat combo first as i mainly fish freshwater and it was all down hill from there ( i have been through at least 6-8 and rods since then as i learned what i liked and didn't like and spent way to much $$ on the way) , if your the gearhead type like i am trying the latest and greatest is all part of the fun if you have the funds and your wife doesn't leave you. if i knew then what i know now i would have just bought my NRX 8 wt right off the bat and called it a day, not saying go spend $800.00 on your first setup but thats were the path led needless to say my conventional gear doesn't see a whole lot of use anymore and i'm honestly mad that i waited so long to get into fly fishing because it's all i want to do now. if you have a fly shop , bass pro , cabbalas try before you buy also watch eBay as there is some good deals around.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Tnt2671 said:


> if i knew then what i know now i would have just bought my NRX 8 wt right off the bat and called it a day,


Yup...the old "buy once, cry once" approach.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

I spent half my money on booze, women, boats, and fly fishing.......... and I wasted the other half!!


----------



## bananabob (Jun 3, 2015)

What flatsromer said earlier was partly true, fly fishing is an art form and enjoyable for sure but he said "catching...eh, not so much" hogwash! Once you catch a your first fish on fly it's fantastic and when you catch a fish on fly YOU tied, you are permanently addicted.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2017)

Tnt2671 said:


> i was in the same boat about 2 yrs ago and got bit by the fly bug hard. i bought a bass pro heat combo first as i mainly fish freshwater and it was all down hill from there ( i have been through at least 6-8 and rods since then as i learned what i liked and didn't like and spent way to much $$ on the way) , if your the gearhead type like i am trying the latest and greatest is all part of the fun if you have the funds and your wife doesn't leave you. if i knew then what i know now i would have just bought my NRX 8 wt right off the bat and called it a day, not saying go spend $800.00 on your first setup but thats were the path led needless to say my conventional gear doesn't see a whole lot of use anymore and i'm honestly mad that i waited so long to get into fly fishing because it's all i want to do now. if you have a fly shop , bass pro , cabbalas try before you buy also watch eBay as there is some good deals around.


I did the same thing. Went straight to the NRX 9 weight with a Ross Reels Evolution LT 4


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2017)

crboggs said:


> The only reason I still own spinning gear is for my youngest daughter, who likes to get on the water with me. Once I discovered the thrill of stalking and sight casting on the fly, I never had a desire to pick those rods up again. Hell...I can't even watch spin fishing on TV anymore. I know it sounds elitist and I used to think fly fishermen were a bit snobby, but that was before I crossed over to the long rod. Now I understand what it feels like to completely lose interest in spinning gear or bait fishing.
> 
> I have a neighbor with a new boat. And he's going to want to go fishing and soak bait. We'll see what his reaction is when I refuse to take photos of fish caught on spin. It just won't mean anything to me...


I absolutely laughed out loud when I read your post. That is hilarious!!!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Josh Stewart said:


>


I always enjoy our conversations with the ole guy! We never talk about fishing, just life in general. He's good people!

I enjoyed iCast this year myself. Got to spend some real quality time (2hrs worth 1-on-1 over the course of 2 days) with Steve Rajeff and discussed the dynamics of distance casting being one of the most winningest fly casting distance caster in the world. He helped me wrap my head around a few principles that I kept having a road block with. We also discussed where the company was going and we talked about and felt up the new IMX Pro, which was very sweet rod from the past that they gave new life to (great feel and great price point).

http://s723.photobucket.com/user/teamhaas1/media/20170713_124629_zpsii6zjlyw.jpg.html[/URL]

Also spent some real quality time with fly reel designer legend Ted Jurassic and we had a good time chatting about the history of the Everglades and he told me about things I never knew about some of the places where I've been many times, that is not common knowledge. Then... ole Steve Huff rolls into the booth and I had a time talking and laughing about all sorts of rhetoricwith the both of them! It was a good time! 

http://i723.photobucket.com/albums/ww239/teamhaas1/20170713_160638_zpswfirjl6e.jpg

If your ever on the south side of Tampa Bay, you are welcome to stop by and I can take a look at your casting and see what we can do to tune you up!  Just PM me and we'll set it up!

Ted Haas

Sorry for the photo link guys! not meaning to take a tangent off this thread, but..... Photobucket just decided that sharing a photo from my photobucket is going to cost me $400/yr, which I'm not willing to pay. ANy of you guys out there have a better alternative to a painless free photo hosting website that works here on microskiff?


----------



## Cronced (Nov 18, 2016)

The answer is to fly fish.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2017)

Backwater said:


> I always enjoy our conversations with the ole guy! We never talk about fishing, just life in general. He's good people!
> 
> I enjoyed iCast this year myself. Got to spend some real quality time (2hrs 1-on1 over the course of 2 days) with Steve Rajeff and discussed the dynamics of distance casting being one of the most winningest fly casting distance caster in the world. He helped me wrap my head around a few principles that I kept having a road block with. We also discussed where the company was going and we talked and felt up the new IMX Pro, which was very sweet rod from the past that they gave new life to (great feel and great price point).
> 
> ...


Thank you! I'm very impressed that you met Ted Jurassic. I had a Billy Pate Bonefish reel years ago. You've definitely met some real legends. I would be honored to receive any casting advice you were willing to pass on. I often read about how pairing up with someone more knowledgeable is helpful. I have some friends who fly fish, but none are any closer to me living in Belleair, (Clearwater) than you are. More importantly, I seriously doubt they know much. I can only imagine how far it could set you back to receive bad advice. I'm trying to get better with a G Loomis NRX PRO 1 9 weight and a Ross Reels Evolution LT 4 reel with RIO shooting tapered floating line. I've secured a 12lb tippet to the line. My father and I are both trying to become better. Right now, I can't cast farther than say 30 feet. Moreover, the fly does not fall on the water with any form of grace whatsoever. My belief now is that the only way that fly hook would connect with a fish is I happened to miraculously snag one. Let me know if any days and times are better than others. Thank you.


----------



## bonehead (Dec 9, 2016)

If you want help with your casting, I would definitely recommend casting lesson with Ted. The fact that he offered you to teach you for free and that you are somewhat close to him, is a no-brainer. I was self-taught. I would go in the backyard, film myself, and compare my video with the liked of Orvis' videos. Then I'd write notes on a sticky note and go from there. It worked, but it was frustrating and it took me almost a year to get good the double haul. Anyways, good luck with the casting. I was also in your position since my dad didn't have a clue either, if anything I was the one who taught him not the other way around. 

Hope you get better at the casting, once you do the actual fishing becomes much more enjoyable..


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

I'll differ a bit and say don't spend a ton on your first rod, if you're completely new to fly fishing. You don't want Wal-Mart junk, but fly rods are such a personal choice that you need one that suits your casting stroke and style. The problem is, if you don't know how to cast, you can't "test drive" a fly rod effectively. 

Something like the Orvis Encounter or Redington Path 8wt outfits will get you in the game for under $200, and let you learn how to cast and what you like. After a year or 2, you can drop the coin on a more expensive setup that you will be happy with. You'll also have a nice backup/loaner setup or a rod that you can use in situations with a higher chance or breakage, like climbing on jetties or out of a jon boat or canoe.


----------



## SC Bill (Jul 22, 2017)

Once you've experienced "hunting" for fish, see the fish, and toss a fly at him...there's no going back to spinning tackle IMHO. You see a fish you're targeting on a flat, in the mangrove, rolling on the surface, and you are now in the stalking game. Nothing like it on water iMO.

It's not even remotely about "catchin". Some of my biggest thrills with a fly rod in hand never resulted in touching the fish.

Taking some casting lessens will greatly shorten the frustration period.

Video posted by RG Air...what it's all about...


----------



## redjim (Oct 16, 2012)

Josh S , Get with Ted ASAP!

Learning bad habits is a bad thing and quite difficult to undo.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

Here is a little advice as far as getting more proficient at casting. 
Take Teds offer immediately !!
Casting will be the tip of the iceberg of what you will learn. After a lesson or two go fishing. Try to fish 3 or 4 trips to each casting session. And don't fish all day. Just an hour or two. 
I've been casting for years and my muscles still tire and I get sloppy after an hour or two of Constant casting. When you are tired it's a lot easier to pick up bad habits .

Ok. The real advice though is once you get the basic mechanics of casting go find a 4-5 weight and some bluegill beds.
You won't have to cast far to catch fish and you improve accuracy and distance without knowing it. Plus it's some of the most fun you can have with a flyrod.

That 8-9 weight will feel like a real gun when you get it back in your hands. 

Just be patient and keep at it. You'll find yourself very satisfied and relaxed.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2017)

redjim said:


> Josh S , Get with Ted ASAP!
> 
> Learning bad habits is a bad thing and quite difficult to undo.


Thank you. At this point, I don't feel like I'm learning anything. Further practice wherein I'm doing things incorrectly would only reinforce bad habits. Ted asked me to PM him. I'm new to the site and not sure what that means, but I'll figure it out.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

That


Josh Stewart said:


> Thank you. At this point, I don't feel like I'm learning anything. Further practice wherein I'm doing things incorrectly would only reinforce bad habits. Ted asked me to PM him. I'm new to the site and not sure what that means, but I'll figure it out.


Pm is secret flyfishing brotherhood code talk.


----------



## redjim (Oct 16, 2012)

Glad that you are doing that.

Josh, in beginning I thought that practice made perfect. Wrong,..... practice makes permanent.. It's was difficult for me to unlearn some of the mistakes I was doing.

Another great caster like Ted, by the name of David Lambert taught me that the "proper practice makes perfect". I was far from practicing properly.

I hope you have fun!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2017)

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> That
> 
> 
> Pm is secret flyfishing brotherhood code talk.


I figured that out yesterday. I was confused for a few minutes.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2017)

redjim said:


> Glad that you are doing that.
> 
> Josh, in beginning I thought that practice made perfect. Wrong,..... practice makes permanent.. It's was difficult for me to unlearn some of the mistakes I was doing.
> 
> ...


That's an important distinction. I'm hoping to receive proper practice and expect that I will. I've watched a number of videos on YouTube. They're not the same as first hand recommendations. Perfect example, a few years ago, I was watching YouTube videos. I came across videos of exhibition shooters for Benelli; a popular shotgun manufacturer. They were throwing clays in the air by hand and shooting them. Multiple clays even. This was accomplished by using a fast semi auto. Well, I just HAD TO BE ABLE TO DO THAT. I went out and bought a Benelli semi - auto. I used to spend time with a retiring gun smith. He passed on a lot of his knowledge, tools, and countless books on gunsmithing I've used since. Now I fish far more than I shoot; but I practice every now and then. Anyway, with nothing but videos for guidance, and without any exaggeration, I went through over 1,000 shells trying to hit hand tossed clays. Fortunately, I could do this shooting on property my parents have. No gun club would let some guy throw things in the air and fire upon them. Though it took me forever, I have been able to show someone else how to do it approximately 30 minutes.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

redjim said:


> Josh S , Get with Ted ASAP!
> 
> Learning bad habits is a bad thing and quite difficult to undo.


Agree, I have spent years undoing bad habits...


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2017)

Steve_Mevers said:


> Agree, I have spent years undoing bad habits...


I'm meeting with Ted Wednesday morning. He does know his gear as well as the art of fly fishing. I'm 'm trying to learn on a NRX 9 weight. Ted explained that was a difficult rod to learn on. Among a few other factors, he mentioned it being difficult due to the inability to feel the back cast. That is 100% correct. Anyway, I'm not going to screw around any further until I meet with him.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2017)

Steve_Mevers said:


> Agree, I have spent years undoing bad habits...


Ted met up with me and my father this morning. We learned more this morning than we would have otherwise learned in weeks or months.


----------



## redjim (Oct 16, 2012)

Hey Josh 

I agree about learning on NRX. I have a 8 weight Mangrove I would let you borrow for say two months or so to learn on. Then just send back. Mangrove much slower and easier to feel rod load. It is a wonderful rod to learn on. 

Let know,....


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2017)

redjim said:


> Hey Josh
> 
> I agree about learning on NRX. I have a 8 weight Mangrove I would let you borrow for say two months or so to learn on. Then just send back. Mangrove much slower and easier to feel rod load. It is a wonderful rod to learn on.
> 
> Let know,....


Well thank you redjim! I've read some positive reviews of the mangrove. Ted recommended TFO rods too. He said the NRX was great for a number of applications, but yes; it's hard to learn on. He said the same thing you did in terms of it being a slower rod, thereby making it easier to feel it load. I wanted to take advantage of the dealer discount I receive in buying tackle. So, I figured I'd try to get the most for my money and get one of the best rods I could find. I understand that there's nothing at all wrong with the NRX. Moreover, Ted explained that very accomplished fly fishing friend of his prefers it over any other rod. However, that friend has been flying fishing for more years than I have minutes. I would be happy to pay for your shipping to me. Of course, I would ship back to you and I doubt I would need it for more than a few months. I think that a few weeks to a month would be sufficient. Before I sent the address to ship to, Ted left a rod for me to practice with today. I want to make sure it's not also a TFO Mangrove. I'll be back home later this evening and will check. I have to work kinda late this evening, but hope to be leaving soon. Regardless, I think that is an incredibly kind offer of you. Let me know if there's anything I can do for you.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

that's what is so crazy. 

Early on a less pricey rod will do you better. 

As you get better with your rythym a faster tip will be beneficial. 

You can't buy rythym and feel. 

#barrywhite


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> that's what is so crazy.
> 
> Early on a less pricey rod will do you better.
> 
> ...


My first rod was a Lefty Kreh Signature Series II (Not the Pro II). It's one of the cheapest they offer, and I still really enjoy throwing it.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

First rod I picked up was an old Orvis Power Matrix 8wt. Threw it for almost a year before getting my NRX.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2017)

Josh Stewart said:


> Is there a YouTube video in particular anyone would recommend for viewing to learn how to fly cast?


There are so many videos that you could spend hours watching. You tube is great in that it's free and you have the ability to pick and choose what works for you. Lefty always breaks casting down to very understandable lessons. I also really like Pete Kutzer's [Orvis] demos. You might also check out the FFF web site Just remember, smooth acceleration to an abrupt stop!


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2017)

mike_parker said:


> There are so many videos that you could spend hours watching. You tube is great in that it's free and you have the ability to pick and choose what works for you. Lefty always breaks casting down to very understandable lessons. I also really like Pete Kutzer's [Orvis] demos. You might also check out the FFF web site Just remember, smooth acceleration to an abrupt stop!


I couldn't agree more. Watching the videos was helpful. However, the most beneficial training came from working with Ted (Backwater)


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

A good teacher is worth his weight in flies!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Rick hambric said:


> A good teacher is worth his weight in flies!


Rick, I'd hate to deal with that many flies!  You could fill up a dump truck full of them in compares to the weight of my fat a_s!  I'll just take the gold! Lol...jk err.... not really!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Josh Stewart said:


> I couldn't agree more. Watching the videos was helpful. However, the most beneficial training came from working with Ted (Backwater)


Josh, it was my pleasure to meet you and your dad. You dad's really cool, rustic Florida home on those quite mangrove lined waters was a nice and relaxing place to visit and share with the both of you. That alone was worth the trip, but it was nice to see some results from our visit together. 

I have no problems helping you with that 1 piece NRX 9wt (very fast and less forgiving). The reason I left the other TFO with you (a Professional II series TFO did for Project Healing Waters Fly Fishing) in an 8wt, is to feel what the rod feels like when it loads, due to the casting methods I showed you. Once you get those techniques down and can feel the rod responding, then you can translate them to the NRX.

Keep practicing with that little casting wand I left you guys, so you can help ellimanate those bad habits of breaking your wrist and trying to punch it out there, much like chunking a jig with a spinning rod. So that trainer wand will help cut that out of your casting and also force you to wait on your back cast. The devise was developed by IFFF Master Casting instructor Floyd Dean. I had the priviledge of talking with him about the device and he then sent one to me to use to help disabled vets learn how to fly cast. You can even practice with it in your chair watching TV! 

Here's the video to remember what I tought the both of you how to use it.







Call me with any questions.

Ted Haas


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2017)

Backwater said:


> Josh, it was my pleasure to meet you and your dad. You dad's really cool, rustic Florida home on those quite mangrove lined waters was a nice and relaxing place to visit and share with the both of you. That alone was worth the trip, but it was nice to see some results from our visit together.
> 
> I have no problems helping you with that 1 piece NRX 9wt (very fast and less forgiving). The reason I left the other TFO with you (a Professional II series TFO did for Project Healing Waters Fly Fishing) in an 8wt, is to feel what the rod feels like when it loads, due to the casting methods I showed you. Once you get those techniques down and can feel the rod responding, then you can translate them to the NRX.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much. The amazing thing about your visit was not only the fact you did so, but also the timing. It couldn't have been any better for my father in terms of his needing something positive to think about in terms of his recovery. I copied and pasted your message into an email for him. You'd be proud of what I've accomplished thus far in terms of my casting. I was actually practicing last night in the parking lot of a Bonefish Grill while I waited for the food I'd ordered for take to be ready.


----------



## redjim (Oct 16, 2012)

Ted, I got one of Floyds excelleraratetors and I am still a shity caster! How come,....


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

redjim said:


> I am still a shity caster! How come,....


I doubt you're a crappy caster!  

We'll see tho when I come over to catch juvi tarpon with ya!


----------

